
Apple Sends Invites to March 7 iPad Event - pama
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970204653604577251351969036754.html
======
egiva
There were a lot of people (9to5mac, mashable, etc) talking about this picture
on the invite. They're talking about an iPad in portrait mode, and without the
home button. Whole long comments about this new iPad without the home button,
etc. Does anyone else think this is a touch TV? There's nothing in the invite
pic to preclude TV-like dimensions for this device. My money is on an iPad
event, and a "oh. One more thing!" TV unveiling at the end...

